# Cockatiel wants to chew on everything?



## baloo814

My cockatiel, Louie, has recently gotten into this phase of eating/chewing on everything in sight! He's about 8 years old. He keeps trying to eat our chairs and couches with cloth material on them. He gets angry if you try to stop him and hisses! When he's not chewing on the furniture or things of the like, he's perfectly fine. He's never done this before. Does anybody know why? Also, what can I do to help him stop? Is there a toy or something of the sort that he can focus his energy on rather than furniture? Thanks!


----------



## DyArianna

What do you have for toys/perches in his cage? Maybe others can offer advice based on where your starting point is. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## morla

I wonder why he is doing that. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sunnysmom

My tiel's favorite chew toy is a small card board box. I call it my $29 box because that's how much the toys were that were in it- that he ignores. It's just big enought that he can walk into it with his tail feathers still sticking out the end. He chews on it, pecks at it, hides in it. He loves it. Maybe try a box?


----------



## baloo814

He has a big toy with colorful wooden shapes on it and lots of thread and rope. He likes it a lot and sleeps on it sometimes. I also have a rock perch and a pink cuttle bone perch. I also recently got a "cozy corner" that is all fuzzy for him to snuggle against since Winter is coming. Hmm, the box sounds like a great idea! He has this thing for hiding under blankets, so I bet he'd like that. And thank you, I've never really used the forums, just looked through them!


----------

